# Sushi and fiber



## imcleish (Oct 13, 2006)

I'm neither cutting nor bulking, but I do try to watch what I eat during the week and stay away from things like sugar, white bread, white rice, etc in favor of carbs like sweet potatoes, oatmeal, green vegetables and brown rice. Anyway, my question is, do you think that eating some fiber with sushi (ie. some sugar free metamucil, lentil beans) would slow the absorbtion and digestion down of the white rice and make it more like eating a good carb with the fish?

thanks...


----------



## assassin (Oct 13, 2006)

nope,it'll slow it's digestion but you are still eating empty calories


----------



## Jodi (Oct 13, 2006)

Skip the rice and have the sashimi instead.


----------



## GinaMarie1143 (Nov 1, 2006)

I sometimes get the Sushi wrapped in the thin slices of cucumber. I beleive one place calls it a KC Roll - that particular one is just the crab, cream cheese, and avacado wrapped in paper thin slices of cucumber! I love that with some seaweed salad or edamame. I definately love JB Rolls - but I will no longer or VERY SELDOMLY do the regular roll with the rice b/c of the empty WHITE calories...


----------



## vortrit (Nov 1, 2006)

GinaMarie1143 said:


> I sometimes get the Sushi wrapped in the thin slices of cucumber. I beleive one place calls it a KC Roll - that particular one is just the crab, cream cheese, and avacado wrapped in paper thin slices of cucumber! I love that with some seaweed salad or edamame. I definately love JB Rolls - but I will no longer or VERY SELDOMLY do the regular roll with the rice b/c of the empty WHITE calories...




I don't care. I gotta have it once in awhile. Cheat meal, for sure.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 2, 2006)

Jodi said:


> Skip the rice and have the sashimi instead.


 
 

Mmmmm, sashimi. I can eat that  for every meal. Toro!


----------



## GinaMarie1143 (Nov 2, 2006)

Mark - since you like Sushi too - we have to get Nick out to get some...he says he hasnt had it yet...


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 2, 2006)

Don't worry about it so much.  Eating a small amount of white rice once in a while won't kill you.  I could never resist sushi because of the white rice, though they actually make sushi with brown rice at the Whole Foods near me.  You may want to check that out if there is one near you.


----------



## KelJu (Nov 2, 2006)

Lawl, I just buy fresh salmon from fresh market and I eat the fish raw. It is 10 times better than rice rolls.


----------

